# Spielstand-Frust: Wo finde ich meine Savegames? - Kolumne von Marc Brehme



## MarcBrehme (2. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spielstand-Frust: Wo finde ich meine Savegames? - Kolumne von Marc Brehme* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spielstand-Frust: Wo finde ich meine Savegames? - Kolumne von Marc Brehme


----------



## Oelf (2. Februar 2014)

darüber hab ich auch schon oft geflucht. savegames ins spielverzeichnuss und gut ist.
kann man da nich mal bei entwicklern nachfragen was diese "taktik" bringen soll.

was sich mir auch nicht erschliest ist der umstand "start" zu drücken nachdem ich ein spiel gestartet habe um den rest zu laden und dann endlich das menü zu sehen.
als wäre es unvorhersebar das ich ins menü will, zumal ich auch nur dort wieder aus dem spiel herraus komme.
das mag zwar von consolen kommen aber auch auf meinem mastersystem hab ich das schon nicht verstanden.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2014)

steam und co. sollen schauen, dass cloud-saves zuverlässig(er) funktionieren, wenngleich ich persönlich bislang eigentlich noch nie probleme damit hatte.
lokal gespeicherte speicherstände brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Monalye (2. Februar 2014)

Toller Artikel, vielen Dank dafür 
Das hat mir auch schon einige graue Haare eingebracht . , ich speicher mir das direkt in ein Word, damit ich es immer gleich zur Hand habe


----------



## jokerman7 (2. Februar 2014)

Man könnte natürlich auch einfach auf pcgamingwiki.com nachschauen oder googlen.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Februar 2014)

Ja früher in der guten alten Zeit da fand man die Spielstände immer im Spielverzeichnis. Nicht nur, dass es heute schwerer ist die Spielstände wieder zu finden, es wird auch noch die meist nicht so große Betriebssystem-Partition unnötig mit diversem Publisher-Rotz zugemüllt. 
Wenn ich heute meinen PC neu aufsetzen muss kopiere ich immer meine kompletten "Eigenen Dateien" auf eine USB-Platte um hinterher die Sachen, die ich evtl. noch mal brauch mühsam heraus zu klamüsern und wieder ins frisch installierte System einzufügen.


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> steam und co. sollen schauen, dass cloud-saves zuverlässig(er) funktionieren, wenngleich ich persönlich bislang eigentlich noch nie probleme damit hatte.
> lokal gespeicherte speicherstände brauch ich nicht.


 
Das dachte ich auch, bis ich es Leid war da ewig auf das Hochladen zu warten und nachdem die SUPER-Sloud den Dirt 3 Spielstand gefressen hat
Dazu kommt noch, das nur die hälfte der Spiele auch eine Cloud haben

Aber teilweise ist das echt extrem nervig´, am schlimmstsen dabei waren Sims 2 und Black&White
Anstatt die Nachbarschaften und Bewohner in schön beschriftete Ordner zu packen, ist aller halt nur extrem verschachtelt und B&W konnte man nur mit einem Tool auslesen -.-



jokerman7 schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich auch einfach auf pcgamingwiki.com nachschauen oder googlen.



Man könnte aber auch von den Entwicklern mal verlangen gescheite Verzeichnisse anzulegen weil man keine Lust hat für jeden kleinen Scheiß was suchen zu müssen 
Wenn ich etwas suchen muss, ist es scheiße designd und egal ob das irgendwo steht


----------



## CosmicBlue (3. Februar 2014)

Hersteller- oder Publishernamen haben meiner Meinung nach in den Pfadangaben garnichts zu suchen. Ich entscheide, ob ich ein Verzeichnis x:\publisher\spiel oder x:\spiel\ haben möchte - und entscheide mich meist für letzteres. 

Ausnahme wären Mehrteiler, etwa Mass Effect, da hab ich mich für x:\Mass Effect\1 für den ersten Teil entschieden. ratet mal, in welchem Verzeichnis jeweils Teils 2 und 3 gelandet sind.

Und Speicherstände gehören meiner Meinung nach in einen Unterordner des Spieleverzeichnisses.
Und wenn ich Angst habe, das ein anderer Nutzer meines PCs mit eigenem Benutzerkonto meine Spielstände kaputt macht, dann wünsche ich mit in den Spieleinstellungen eine Option, durch die dann die Speicherstände wahlweise in der Cloud oder eben in c:\benutzer\Windowsaccoutname\gespeicherte Spiele erstellt werden.
Kann nicht so schwer sein, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2014)

Oelf schrieb:


> [...]
> das mag zwar von consolen kommen aber auch auf meinem mastersystem hab ich das schon nicht verstanden.


 Stimmt zwar, aber meinst du "uns" Konsoleros stört das nicht? 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir grandiose Vorbereitungsmaßnahmen machen müssten ... wir müssen genauso entnervt "Start" drücken, um in's Menü zu gelangen. 

D.h. für diese komischen Eigenart gibt es auch auf Konsolen keinen trifftigen Grund, jedenfalls fällt mir keiner ein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2014)

Oh ja, die Sache nach den Spielständen, das ist manchmal eine Suchaktion ohnegleichen.
Bei Möglichkeit verwalte ich Savegames immer lokal in einem externen Ordner, trotzdem nervt es wenn Spiel X es anders organisiert als Spiel Y.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Februar 2014)

Über diese Unsitte mit den Spielständen habe ich mich auch schon oft geärgert, besonders, als ich von XP nach 7 umgezogen bin.

Wenn man den User schon nicht wählen lassen will, wo gespeichert wird (ein Feature, das selbst die simpelsten Programme beherrschen, bloß Spiele nicht) gibt es eigentlich nur zwei sinnvolle Speicherorte:
1) im eigenen Verzeichniss
2) An EINEM zentralen Ort
Da man sich auf 2) in der Praxis nie wird einigen können, bleibt eigentlich nur 1) übrig. Um die Spiele zu migrieren, die sich daran hielten, brauchte ich 15 Minuten, für den Rest 5 Tage...

Hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass nicht die Systempartition zugemüllt wird.


----------



## MarcBrehme (3. Februar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass nicht die Systempartition zugemüllt wird.


 Also *das* könnte man auch verhindern, indem man Windows einen anderen Pfad für "Eigene Dateien" zuweist. Eben *nicht *auf der Systempartition.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Februar 2014)

Guter Artikel dem man nur zustimmen kann. Man sucht sich teilweise wirklich einen Wolf, wenn man einen Spielstand finden will.  Das müsste man wirklich vereinfachen, in dem man es einfach in den Spieleordner legt oder einen Ordner für alle macht, in den dann alle ihre Speicherstände ablegen. 

Lustiges Video übrigens


----------



## Midoryu1 (6. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar, aber meinst du "uns" Konsoleros stört das nicht?
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir grandiose Vorbereitungsmaßnahmen machen müssten ... wir müssen genauso entnervt "Start" drücken, um in's Menü zu gelangen.
> 
> D.h. für diese komischen Eigenart gibt es auch auf Konsolen keinen trifftigen Grund, jedenfalls fällt mir keiner ein.


 
Ich habe da jetzt mal (nur sehr oberflächlich) nachgeforscht und drei mögliche Ursachen gefunden.
1. Aus Nostalgie-Gründen
2. Zum Eingeben von Cheats
3. Um das Eingabegerät bzw. das Nutzerprofil zu bestimmen

Es gäbe da auch noch eine vierte Möglichkeit: Speicherschonende Escape-Funktion für Loops. 
Da ich davon aber kaum Ahnung habe, sollte das Jemand klügeres als ich beurteilen, inwieweit das als Grund zählt. 

Zusammenfassend gilt also:
An der Konsole macht es manchmal Sinn, am PC niemals. Bitte weglassen.

Quellen:
http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/14182/press-start-screen-why
http://gaming.stackexchange.com/que...e-a-button-press-before-showing-the-main-menu

_@Topic_
Das Ermitteln des Speicherortes gehört bei mir schon zur Installationsroutine, bei *Steam* und *Uplay* notiere ich mir die entsprechenden Nummern direkt. Dass *Windows Live*-Speicherstände an den momentan verwendeten Rechner und Profil verknüpft sind, ist mir ein Graus, bin bisher aber noch nicht in die Situation gekommen, diese überspielen zu müssen. Beziehungsweise, die Einbindung dieser über *Steam*, ist mir, der nicht die Cloud nutzt, nicht ganz geheuer. 
Ich spiele immer nur ein Spiel zur Zeit(mal abgesehen von ein paar Strategiepartien zwischendurch) und sichere dort dann die Speicherstände direkt nachdem ich das Spiel schließe, das eine Spiel kann ich mir merken. 
Meistens helfe ich mir mit Batch-Scripts aus.
Um Spielstände für *Batman Arkham Asylum* mit der Steam-ID _35140_ zu sichern, wäre das z.B.


> xcopy /s /y "E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\userdata\STEAMUSERID\35140" "D:\Backup\Ordner\GAMES\SAVEGAMES\Steam\userdata\STEAMUSERID\35140\"


In ein Textdokument gepackt, Endung auf "_.bat_" geändert und nach jeder Spielsitzung klicke ich einmal auf die Verknüpfung _"BAASaves sichern.bat"_, die vorbereitet auf dem Desktop liegt.
Zum Wiederherstellen wäre das dann die _"BAASaves wiederherstellen.bat"_, die einfach Ursprungs- und Zielpfad vertauscht hat:


> xcopy /s /y "D:\Backup\Ordner\GAMES\SAVEGAMES\Steam\userdata\STEAMUSERID\35140" "E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\userdata\STEAMUSERID\35140\"



Auf der Backup-Partition ist dann alles schön nach Speicherort geordnet:


> AppData
> Eigene Dateien
> GameSaveManager-Backup
> Spielverzeichnis
> ...



Über eine weitere Batch könnte ich dann am "neuen" System in einem Rutsch alles an den richtigen Ort kopieren lassen, abgesehen vom "Spielverzeichnis-Ordner", der kommt mit der Installation des jeweiligen Spiels zum Zug.


> set BACKUPFOLDER=D:\Backup\Ordner\GAMES\SAVEGAMES
> xcopy /s /y "%BACKUPFOLDER%\AppData\*" "C:\Users\Midoryu\AppData\"
> xcopy /s /y "%BACKUPFOLDER%\Eigene Dateien\*" "C:\Users\Midoryu\"
> xcopy /s /y "%BACKUPFOLDER%\Steam\*" "E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\"
> ...



Dadurch, dass ich so häufig mit Spielständen hantiere und diese bereits einer mir bekannten Ordner-Struktur folgen, weiß ich natürlich besser, wo ich etwas finde als Jemand, der sich damit nur unregelmäßig oder weniger eingehend befasst hat. 
Falls doch Mal Zweifel auftauchen sollten, nutze ich den *GameSave-Manager* von hier: http://www.gamesave-manager.com
Der weiß ziemlich häufig, wo sich welche Speicherstände versteckt halten und lässt auch Neu-Einträge zu.

Worüber ich mir eher Sorgen mache, ist, wie beim Wechsel von XP auf Windows 7 zum Beispiel, dass sich die Speicherpfade beim Systemwechsel ändern, denn dann bleibt auch mir nur das Nachschlagen im Internet.

Speicherstände im Spielverzeichnis aufzubewahren kann auch bewirken, dass die versehentlich gelöscht werden, wenn man das Spiel plättet, da fänd ich eine einfache Verknüpfung zum Speicherort sicherer.
Was da auch mit reinspielt:
Diese netten Nachfragen, die immer dann kommen, wenn man ein Spiel deinstalliert, also _"Möchten Sie Ihre Einstellungen und Speicherstände behalten?"_, die sollten meiner Meinung nach immer direkt am Anfang gestellt werden und nicht immer irgendwo bei der Hälfte der Deinstallation, von der ich ja denke, dass sie jetzt ihr Werk tut und mich nicht weiter behelligt.
*GOG* z.B. macht es richtig, fragt unvermittelt nach der Deinstallationsbestätigung, ob man Spielstände behalten möchte.
(Hat da jemals Jemand _"Nein."_ gesagt?)

Heyho.

Midoryu

PS: Das geht natürlich auch alles noch komplexer, für den Anfang ist es, denke ich, ausreichend.


----------



## Monalye (29. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Toller Artikel, vielen Dank dafür
> Das hat mir auch schon einige graue Haare eingebracht . , ich speicher mir das direkt in ein Word, damit ich es immer gleich zur Hand habe



Was für ein Joke, im Nachhinein gesehen, da hat sich meinereiner echt selbst übertroffen 

Zum Glück hab ich den Artikel wiedergefunden, der ist echt toll


----------



## Kreon (29. Juni 2014)

Sehr unterhaltsames Video, gibt es da einen Youtube Kanal dazu?


----------



## Kreon (29. Juni 2014)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Um Spielstände für *Batman Arkham Asylum* mit der Steam-ID _35140_ zu sichern, wäre das z.B.
> xcopy  /s /y "E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\userdata\STEAMUSERID\35140"  "D:\Backup\Ordner\GAMES\SAVEGAMES\Steam\userdata\S  TEAMUSERID\35140\"
> 
> 
> ...



Bei wichtigen Spielständen habe ich das bisher immer manuell gemacht. Und zwar habe ich mehrere Versionen der Spielstände angelegt. 
Savegame (backup an Tag 1)
Savegame (backup an Tag 2) usw.
Lässt sich das auch mittels einer Batchdatei erledigen?


Edith fragt noch: Gerade habe ich den Fall, dass ein Spiel die Savegamedateien durchnummeriert und immer nur die aktuellsten 10 Spielstände behält.
Mit der Batch Methode würde ich diese 10 Spielstände zwar kopieren, aber die alten Spielstände bleiben im Backup erhalten.
Das ist wiederum ärgerlich, da ein Spielstand mehrere MBs einnimmt und ich die Spielstände in eine Cloud hochlade (n muss).
Gibt es ne Möglichkeit nur den EXAKTEN Ordnerinhalt zu kopieren und alle anderen Dateien, die schon am Zielpfad sind, zu löschen?


----------



## Midoryu1 (30. Juni 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Bei wichtigen Spielständen habe ich das bisher immer manuell gemacht. Und zwar habe ich mehrere Versionen der Spielstände angelegt.
> Savegame (backup an Tag 1), Savegame (backup an Tag 2) usw.
> Lässt sich das auch mittels einer Batchdatei erledigen? _(für Zitat gekürzt)_
> Gibt es ne Möglichkeit nur den EXAKTEN Ordnerinhalt zu kopieren und alle anderen Dateien, die schon am Zielpfad sind, zu löschen?



Heyho.
Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre, das Zielverzeichnis zu löschen, bevor man mit dem Kopieren beginnt.
 Wenn Du nun ohnehin für jeden Tag ein zusätzliches Backup erstellen willst, lässt sich dies in die Batch einfügen.
_Beispiel:
C:\ZIELVERZEICHNIS\BACKUP SAVEGAMES\SPIELNAME\SPIELNAME 27.06.14\SAVE1.sav_
_C:\ZIELVERZEICHNIS\BACKUP SAVEGAMES\SPIELNAME\SPIELNAME 27.06.14\SAVE2.sav_
_C:\ZIELVERZEICHNIS\BACKUP SAVEGAMES\SPIELNAME\SPIELNAME 30.06.14\SAVE1.sav_

Das Skript hierzu wäre das folgende:

```
prompt $
cls
:SETUP
@echo off
echo.
echo Pfade werden festgelegt.
echo.
echo.
@echo on
set GAME=SPIELNAME|| goto error1
set SOURCE=C:\Users\Midoryu\Desktop\SOURCE|| goto error1
set DESTINATION=C:\Users\Midoryu\Desktop\BATCHTEST\DEST|| goto error1
:DCHECK
@echo off
IF NOT EXIST "%DESTINATION%\%GAME%\%GAME% %date%" ( goto COPY ) 
:DELETION
echo.
echo Bestehendes Zielverzeichnis wird zurueckgesetzt.
echo.
echo.
@echo on
rd /s /q "%DESTINATION%\%GAME%\%GAME% %date%"|| goto error2
:COPY
@echo off
echo.
echo Kopieren wird gestartet.
echo.
echo.
@echo on
xcopy /r /s /d /y "%SOURCE%\*" "%DESTINATION%\%GAME%\%GAME% %date%\" || goto error1
@echo off
goto end

:ERROR1
@echo off
echo.
echo.
 echo Waehrend des Kopierens ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, Pfade ueberpruefen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit 

:ERROR2
@echo off
echo.
echo.
 echo Zielverzeichnis konnte nicht geloescht werden, Pfad und Syntax ueberpruefen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit 

:END
@echo off
echo.
echo.
echo Operation abgeschlossen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit
```

Du müsstest nur die Pfadparameter anpassen, 
 DESTINATION ist Dein reguläres Savegame-Backup-Verzeichnis,  also das übergeordnete, ohne genauen Spieletitel,
SOURCE der Ort, wo das Spiel die Speicherstände ablegt und 
GAME der Name des Spiels, 
die Ordnerstruktur und das aktuelle Datum werden dann automatisch ergänzt.

Es hätte auch noch die Möglichkeit gegeben, alles außer die aktuellsten 10 Speicherstände löschen zu lassen, aber als ich es auf die Schnelle ausprobierte, wollte es nicht. 
Da werde ich später noch mal drüberschauen, denn das kann ja nicht angehen, dass der mir Zicken macht...

Noch ein wichtiger Hinweis:
Im Moment werden nur sichtbare Dateien kopiert, sollte da noch irgendeine unsichtbare Datei  gefordert sein, wäre bei :COPY noch eine zusätzliche Zeile mit _/ah_ gefragt, also

```
xcopy /ah /r /s /d /y "%SOURCE%\*" "%DESTINATION%\%GAME%\%GAME% %date%\" || goto error1
```
 ergänzen.
Derartiges habe ich bisher aber noch bei keinem Spiel erlebt, sollte also ausreichen.
 Die Doppelstriche("AltGr+Kleiner als" auf der Tastatur)( "|| goto error" ) müssen direkt am Pfadnamen anliegen wie oben, denn ansonsten ist dann ein Leerzeichen dazwischen, das den betreffenden Pfad im Nachhinein kaputt macht, wenn er als Variable eingefügt werden soll.

Ich hoffe, dass Dir das in etwa weiterhilft, wie gesagt, bin kein Profi, aber das wird noch. Sollte sich Jemand smarteres hierher verirren, bin immer offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge. 

Heyho.

Midoryu


----------



## Kreon (30. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank schon mal. Werde es frühestens am Wochenende ausprobieren können. Dann schau ich mal wie weit ich komme!
Klasse gemacht bisher!


----------



## BiJay (30. Juni 2014)

Midoryu schrieb:


> *GOG* z.B. macht es richtig, fragt unvermittelt nach der Deinstallationsbestätigung, ob man Spielstände behalten möchte.
> (Hat da jemals Jemand _"Nein."_ gesagt?)


Ich sag da immer "Nein". Ich brauch Spielstände eigentlich nicht mehr  sobald ich ein Spiel deinstalliere, weil das meistens bedeutet, dass ich  es entweder durchgespielt oder anderweitig mit dem Spiel  abgeschlossen habe.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn man den User schon nicht wählen lassen will, wo gespeichert wird  (ein Feature, das selbst die simpelsten Programme beherrschen, bloß  Spiele nicht) gibt es eigentlich nur zwei sinnvolle Speicherorte:
> 1) im eigenen Verzeichniss
> 2) An EINEM zentralen Ort
> Da man sich auf 2) in der Praxis nie wird einigen können, bleibt eigentlich nur 1) übrig. Um die Spiele zu migrieren, die sich daran hielten, brauchte ich 15 Minuten, für den Rest 5 Tage...
> ...


Im Spielverzeichnis ist Schwachsinn, denn es gibt ja Leute, die nach Deinstallation noch ihre Speicherstände behalten wollen und da wäre das deutlich unpraktisch. Es gibt nämlich einen zentralen Ort für Speicherstände unter C:\Users\~User~\Saved Games, nur wollen die meisten den Ordner nicht nutzen. Und "Zumüllen" muss man seine Systempartition auch nicht, da man den Ordner auch auslagern kann.


----------



## Midoryu1 (30. Juni 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon mal. Werde es frühestens am Wochenende ausprobieren können. Dann schau ich mal wie weit ich komme!
> Klasse gemacht bisher!



Kein Problem. Habe natürlich alles ausgetestet und Sicherheitsabfragen eingebaut(das viele "goto error"), funktioniert soweit und sollte es mal nicht, wird die Batch anhalten und Dir sagen, wo das Problem liegt. 
 Ich schau hier auf jeden Fall wieder rein, wenn's Probleme gibt, einfach Laut geben. Ich könnte noch prüfen lassen, ob der Speicherordner existiert, bevor das Backup gelöscht wird, so wäre in jedem Fall sichergestellt, dass immer mindestens eine Kopie der Speicherstände in Reichweite ist, falls was schiefläuft.

Tadaa, hier ist das überarbeitete Skript:

```
prompt $
cls
:SETUP
@echo off
echo.
echo Pfade werden festgelegt.
echo.
echo.
@echo off
 set GAME=SPIELNAME
 set SOURCE=C:\Users\Midoryu\Desktop\SOURCE
 set DESTINATION=C:\Users\Midoryu\Desktop\BATCHTEST\DEST
echo Spielbezeichnung: %GAME%
echo Quellverzeichnis: %SOURCE%
echo Zielverzeichis: %DESTINATION% 
IF NOT EXIST "%SOURCE%" ( goto NOSOURCE ) 
IF NOT EXIST "%DESTINATION%" ( goto NODEST ) 
:DCHECK
@echo off
IF NOT EXIST "%DESTINATION%\%GAME%\%GAME% %date%" ( goto COPY ) 
:DELETION
echo.
echo Bestehendes Zielverzeichnis wird zurueckgesetzt.
echo.
echo.
@echo on
rd /s /q "%DESTINATION%\%GAME%\%GAME% %date%"|| goto error2
:COPY
@echo off
echo.
echo Kopieren wird gestartet.
echo.
echo.
@echo on
xcopy /r /s /d /y "%SOURCE%\*" "%DESTINATION%\%GAME%\%GAME% %date%\" || goto error1
@echo off
goto end

:ERROR1
@echo off
echo.
echo.
echo Waehrend des Kopierens ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, Pfade ueberpruefen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit 

:ERROR2
@echo off
echo.
echo.
echo Zielverzeichnis konnte nicht geloescht werden, Pfad und Syntax ueberpruefen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit 

:NOSOURCE
@echo off
echo.
echo Quellordner nicht verfuegbar, Operation abgebrochen. Pfade pruefen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit

:NODEST
@echo off
echo.
echo Zielverzeichnis nicht verfuegbar, Operation abgebrochen. Pfade pruefen.
echo (BEACHTE: Spielbezeichnung wird automatisch ergaenzt, Pfad zum uebergeordenten Backupordner angeben.)
echo.
pause>nul
 exit

:END
@echo off
echo.
echo.
echo Operation abgeschlossen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit
```

Okay, das sollte jetzt narrensicher sein, wenn auch nur ein Fehler auftritt, hält das Skript an und sagt, was schiefgelaufen ist.
Beziehungsweise startet erst gar nicht, wenn Fehlinformationen vorliegen.

Midoryu


----------



## Kreon (30. Juni 2014)

- hat sich erledigt -


----------



## Midoryu1 (30. Juni 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> - hat sich erledigt -



Mir ist noch eingefallen, falls Du auf Deinem System Probleme mit Punkten in Ordnernamen hast, dann kannst Du _%date%_ durch _%date:~0,2%%date:~3,2%%date:~6,4%_ ersetzen, das macht aus 30.06.2014 ein 30062014. Eben ohne Punkte.
Aber da hätte ich auch früher dran denken können... 

Midoryu


```
prompt $
cls
:SETUP
@echo off
echo.
echo Variablen werden festgelegt.
echo.
echo.
@echo off
set DATEFORMAT=%date:~0,2%%date:~3,2%%date:~6,4%
set GAME=SPIELNAME
set SOURCE=C:\Users\Midoryu\Desktop\SOURCE
set DESTINATION=C:\Users\Midoryu\Desktop\BATCHTEST\DEST
echo Spielbezeichnung: %GAME%
echo Quellverzeichnis: %SOURCE%
echo Zielverzeichis: %DESTINATION% 
IF NOT EXIST "%SOURCE%" ( goto NOSOURCE ) 
IF NOT EXIST "%DESTINATION%" ( goto NODEST ) 
:DCHECK
@echo off
IF NOT EXIST "%DESTINATION%\%GAME%\%GAME% %DATEFORMAT%" ( goto COPY ) 
:DELETION
echo.
echo Bestehendes Zielverzeichnis wird zurueckgesetzt.
echo.
echo.
@echo on
rd /s /q "%DESTINATION%\%GAME%\%GAME% %DATEFORMAT%"|| goto error2
:COPY
@echo off
echo.
echo Kopieren wird gestartet.
echo.
echo.
@echo on
xcopy /r /s /d /y "%SOURCE%\*" "%DESTINATION%\%GAME%\%GAME% %DATEFORMAT%\" || goto error1
@echo off
goto end

:ERROR1
@echo off
echo.
echo.
echo Waehrend des Kopierens ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, Pfade ueberpruefen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit 

:ERROR2
@echo off
echo.
echo.
echo Zielverzeichnis konnte nicht geloescht werden, Pfad und Syntax ueberpruefen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit 

:NOSOURCE
@echo off
echo.
echo Quellordner nicht verfuegbar, Operation abgebrochen. Pfade pruefen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit

:NODEST
@echo off
echo.
echo Zielverzeichnis nicht verfuegbar, Operation abgebrochen. Pfade pruefen.
echo (BEACHTE: Spielbezeichnung wird automatisch ergaenzt, Pfad zum uebergeordenten Backupordner angeben.)
echo.
pause>nul
exit

:END
@echo off
echo.
echo.
echo Operation abgeschlossen.
echo.
pause>nul
exit
```


----------



## Filben (7. Juli 2014)

Oh man, wie wahr! Wie es mich so derbe ankotzt, jedes mal Google benutzen zu müssen, nur weil ich meine Saves suche. Und selbst dann kommen zwar hilfreiche, aber gleich mehrere Vorschläge: "Entweder dort oder dort. Bei Win XP dort, bei Win 7 aber dort. Und je nach Version auch dort!"

Ich kann irgendwo den Sinn verstehen, Saves dezentral anzulegen, für den Fall dass ein Spiel/Spielordner komplett gelöscht wird. Aber ansonsten, wozu? Viele Spiele haben eh extra Slots oder gar Profile, das wird wohl kaum jemand über Windows-Profile managen, was dann gegen eine zentrale Speicherung im Spieleordner sprechen würde. Aber WENN schon unbedingt dezentral, dann fragt doch den user bei der Installation wo die Saves hinsollen. Oder nutzt, wenn schon WINDOWS als Lead-Plattform benutzt wird, den WINDOWS-eigenen Ordner "Gespeicherte Spiele".

Keine Wunder warum viele Leute vom PC-Gaming weg zur Konsole gehen. Es ist alles einfach so unglaublich... umständlich und unkomfortabel. Kurzer Ausritt: Wenn ich an Anti-Aliasing denke, wo man erstmal AA bits suchen und in den Nvidia-Profilen rumwerkeln muss um das zu laufen zu kriegen, weil moderne Games es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen vernünftige Methoden zu implementieren... dann sag ich mir irgendwann "ACH MAN SCHEISS DRAUF!". Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass es der PC nicht anders könnte. Sondern an der Faulheit und Blödheit der Entwickler.


----------



## LieutenantHomer (10. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Programm "Game Save Manager" erübrigt sich das Ganze 

http://www.gamesave-manager.com/

Ermöglicht u.a. sogar das Speichern von GfWL Savegames inklusive dem dazugehörigen Profil - was ansonsten eigentlich ziemlich unmöglich und aus der Sicht eines Spielers, auch als Riesenfrechheit von Microsoft anzusehen ist.


----------



## AC3 (27. Oktober 2014)

> Keine Wunder warum viele Leute vom PC-Gaming weg zur Konsole gehen. Es  ist alles einfach so unglaublich... umständlich und unkomfortabel.  Kurzer Ausritt: Wenn ich an Anti-Aliasing denke, wo man erstmal AA bits  suchen und in den Nvidia-Profilen rumwerkeln muss um das zu laufen zu  kriegen, weil moderne Games es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen vernünftige  Methoden zu implementieren...



Niemand geht vom PC zur Konsole. Der typische PC'ler besitzt wenn dann zusätzlich noch eine Konsole.
PC'ler haben ganz andere Ansprüche als reine Konsolenspieler.

Auf der Konsole bekommst du übrigens Matsch-FXAA und das in jedem Spiel.
Kannst du ja im Treiber forcieren.

Selbst bin ich aber der Meinung das sehr sehr viele Spiele sämtliche wichtigen AA Modi zur Verfügung stellen und von Nvidia kommt ja bald MFAA hinzu das qualitativ mit 4xMSAA mithalten SOLL, jedoch nur die Leistung von 2xMSAA benötigt und zu allen Spielen die MSAA unterstützen kompatibel ist.
DSR gibt es nun ebenfalls sogar mit Smoothing Factor (Glättung). Also besser als herkömmliches Downsampling.

Ich habe DSR in GTA IV probiert bei 2715 Pixel @ 15% @ 1920
Ist eine ziemlich nützliche Option.


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> Niemand geht vom PC zur Konsole



ja ne
Das halte ich nicht nur für eine gewagte These, sondern eher für "Porpaganda" der glorroius PC-Masterrace . . .
Und wenn das schon so anfängt spar ich mir den Rest, besser wirds nicht


----------



## MichaelG (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin z.B. vom PC parallel auch zur Konsole gegangen (wegen Games wie GT, Uncharted und Killzone.


----------



## Eberhard (1. April 2015)

Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen: Kehrt endlich zu dem früher üblichen Auswahlmenü in den Spiel-Optionen zurück, in dem man seinen persönlichen Speicherort/-ordner für Savegames  (idealerweise dann nämlich nicht auf c festlegen kann!
Früher war das selbstverständlich. Und wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Terracresta (13. September 2015)

Hachja, war das früher noch einfach, wo die Savegames im Spieleordner abgelegt wurden. Da wußte man, wo man zu suchen hatte.

Das Konsolen jedoch besser wären im Umgang mit Savegames find ich lächerlich. Formatiert mal z.B. die PS3 und versucht die alten Spielstände, welche ihr auf nem Stick gesichert habt, wieder einzuspielen. Dann kommt, dass der Spielstand nicht zu dem Konto gehört, weil ja wer Speicherstände runterladen und damit Achievements bekommen könnte, die er nicht selber erspielt hat. Weil der Rotz (außer für Epeen) ja auch so wichtig ist...
Das gabs bei den alten Konsolen nicht und zeigt, dass sich nicht nur PC im Umgang mit Savegames geändert hat. Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

Find da paar andere Sachen noch nerviger.
Zum Beispiel Spiele wie Skyrim, bei denen alle Savegames in einer langen Liste gespeichert werden und man dann suchen darf, wenn man mehrere Charaktere spielt.
Oder Nintendo 3DS Spiele, bei denen es nur einen einzigen Spielstand gibt und wo man erstmal die Spielstände aufm Rechner sichern und dann von der SD löschen muss, falls jemand anderes das Spiel auch spielen will. Sowas dürfte es heutzutage nicht mehr geben. Ich hab den Verdacht, dass die Hersteller am liebsten verbieten würden, dass mehr als ein Familienmitglied das Spiel spielt. Wenn es nach denen ginge, sollte man das Spiel 3x kaufen, wenn man 3 Kinder hat, die es spielen wollen...


----------



## Vordack (14. September 2015)

Was ist bitte so schwer daran kurz google zu starten, dort "Savegame Ordner SpielXYZ" einzugeben und die Antwort präsentiert zu bekommen?

Also bei mir hat das bis jetzt immer geklappt.

Wieso einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wieso einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht...



Naja, einfacher wäre es, die Dateien einfach so zu hinterlegen, dass man sie auch ohne Google finden kann. Ich verlange eine Spielstandordner-DIN! [emoji4]


----------



## McDrake (14. September 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was ist bitte so schwer daran kurz google zu starten, dort "Savegame Ordner SpielXYZ" einzugeben und die Antwort präsentiert zu bekommen?
> 
> Also bei mir hat das bis jetzt immer geklappt.
> 
> Wieso einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht...


Einfacher wärs schon, wenn ICH entscheiden könnte wo die gespeichert werden.


----------



## Vordack (14. September 2015)

Mri ging es nicht darum zu sagen daß es keinen besseren weg gibt Spielstände zu verwalten, aber wenn ich mir die ersten Zeilen der News durchlese fasse ich mir echt an den Kopf. Wieso soll man selber zig Ordner in mühsamer Kleinstarbeit durchforsten wenn man doch kurz google bemühen kann.

@McDrake
bleib doch bitte realistisch, DIE Zeiten sind lange vorbei und kommen auch nicht wieder.  Falls Du es nciht mitbekommen hast der Trend läuft genau anders rum - uns immer weniger selber entscheiden zu lassen


----------



## dr1fter (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann die Frustration des Autors durchaus nachvollziehen. Allerdings halte ich die Betrachtungen beim Vergleich "früher (tm)" vs. heute für etwas zu stark vereinfacht.

Dem Vorschlag, den Speicherort aus jeder Applikation heraus abfragbar zu machen halte ich für die einzig sinnvolle und "nachhaltige" (und nebenbei bemerkt auch plattformübergreifend funktionierende) Lösungsmöglichkeit - an der Stelle stimme ich dem Autor zu 100% zu.

--

Der "früher" übliche Ansatz, Speicherstände im Installationsverzeichnis der Anwendung abzulegen ist - nicht nur für Spiele - schon seit längerem keine empfohlene Praxis. Das hat maßgeblich zwei Gründe: 1. Unterstützung für mehrere Benutzer (Alle Betriebssystembenutzer teilen sich eine gemeinsame Installation - aber jeder siehr nur "seine" Speicherstände). 2. Sicherheitsaspekte: das Installationsverzeichnis, in dem typischerweise auch ausführbare Dateien liegen soll nur von besonders privilegierten Benutzern modifiziert werden dürfen. Bei Windows ist das spätestens seit Vista gängige Praxis, bei Linux schon sehr viel länger.

Das führt dazu, dass Spiele ihre Speicherstände anderswo ablegen müssen. Für alle gängigen Betriebssysteme ist es die übliche Praxis, die Ablage im Benutzerverzeichnis (NT: %USERPROFILE%, Linux/POSIX: $HOME) abzulegen zu machen. Unter Windows ist es insbesondere "best practice", für für den Benutzer "typischerweise" uninteressante Daten die Ablage unter %APPDATA%, bzw. %LOCALAPPDATA% zu machen.

Die für den Autor anscheinend verwirrende Unterscheidung zwischen "local", "roaming" und "locallow" ist übrigens eigentlich garnicht so verwirrend, wenn man sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt (vgl.: http://download.microsoft.com/download/3/b/a/3ba6d659-6e39-4cd7-b3a2-9c96482f5353/Managing%20Roaming%20User%20Data%20Deployment%20Guide.doc). "local" ist zur Ablage maschinen- _und_ benutzerspezifischer Applikationsdaten gedacht (das könnten etwa Graphikeinstellungen sein), wohingegen "roaming" für benutzerspezifische aber nicht maschinenspezifischer Daten gedacht ist (dieser Unterschied ist typischerweise nur in größeren Unternehmensnetzwerkden relevant). "locallow" ist - verkürzt formuliert im wesentlichen ein fallback für ältere software. Typischerweise wäre zu erwarten, dass ein Spiel seine Speicherstände im "roaming"-Verzeichnis ablegen würde - das schließt aber nicht aus, dass es valide wäre, andere Einstellungen im "local"-Verzeichnis abzulegen.
Und da es typischerweise keinen Unterschied machen dürfte, ist es mMn. auch valide, wenn die Entscheidung getroffen wird, alles nach "local" zu legen.

Aus den Gepflogenheiten andere Plattformen heraus (Linux,..), ist es ebenso einzusehen, dass direkt unterhalb des Benutzerprofilverzeichnisses abgelegt wird - dafür spricht etwa die Konsistenz zwischen den unterschiedlichen Plattformen.

Dass sich sämtliche Spiele auf ein gemeinsames Ablageschema einigen, halte ich für unrealistisch und vor allen nicht nachhaltig. Wie sollte das denn auch aussehen? Auch wenn man nur den Windows-Fall betrachtet, konnte man in den letzten ~10 Jahren sehen, dass sich dort die "best pracices" geändert haben. D.h. hätte man vor 10 Jahren einen Standard zwishcen allen Spieleherstellern vereinbart und durchgesetzt, wäre man spätestens mit neueren Windows-Versionen in der Zwickmühle gewesen: bleibt man beim "eigenen" Standard? Dann verhält man sich inkonsistent zu allen anderen Windows-Applikationen. Oder passt man sich an. Dann ist man aber auch wieder uneinheitlich.

Wenn dann noch unterschiedliche Plattformen dazukommen, wird es noch schwieriger. Möglicherweise beschließt ein Anbieter, der immer nur auf Windows ausgeliefert hat, noch Linux dazuzunehmen (oder andersherum).  Plattformen wie steam verkomplizieren das Ganze wiederum, da Steam (soweit ich das bisher verstehe) eine eigene Ablagetruktur definiert (und es vermutlich gute Gründe gibt, sich an diese zu halten).

Mein Fazit: die eine richtige Ablagestruktur für Spielstände gibt es nicht; es wird mit neuen Plattformen eher mehr als weniger unterschiedliche Ablegekonzepte geben. Das den Spiele-Entwicklern anzulasten, greift aber zu kurz. Die pragmatische Lösung ist eine bessere Benutzungsschnittstelle, bzw. mehr Offenheit der Applikation gegenüber dem Spieler.


----------



## Tori1 (22. Oktober 2015)

Naja das ist mit nun auch Rätselhaft warum Hersteller von Betriebssystemen dafür noch keine Lösung gefunden haben. Ist ja nicht so das fast niemand den PC zum zocken nutzt


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2015)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Naja das ist mit nun auch Rätselhaft warum Hersteller von Betriebssystemen dafür noch keine Lösung gefunden haben. Ist ja nicht so das fast niemand den PC zum zocken nutzt



DAS Geschrei würd ich gerne hören/lesen, wenn Microsoft festlegen würde, wo Spielstände gespeichert werden MÜSSEN.


Nene.
Das einfachste wäre, dass der User festlegen kann, wo er die Spieldateien (zum Beispiel D:/Games/..)
und wo er seine Saves (zum Beispiel D:/GameSaves/...) haben möchte.
Und das dann schön bei der Installation gefragt wird.

Es könnte doch so einfach sein.


----------



## Schaff (22. Februar 2016)

Warum können die entwickler nicht nur von spielen sonder allgemein von software nicht einfach einen ordner auf dem system anlegen und nur da ihren dateien platzieren ? warum müssen die diese ganze scheiße in app/appdata verstecken... warum wird mir nicht selber überlassen meine einstellungen etc. zu sichern? warum kann man im entsprechenden Spiele/Programm Ordner nicht einfach einen ordner mit dem namen "settings" erstellen wo alle einstellungen/savegames gespeichert werden ? 
ich verstehe den sinn dahinter einfach nicht.
Bei deinstallation einfach fragen ob man einstellungen/savegames behalten will, ist doch überhaupt kein problem. Dann bleibt halt der ursprüngliche Ordner bestehen und falls man es wieder installiert wird es direkt mit den richtigen settings gestartet...


----------



## schildie (24. November 2016)

Früher gab es nur ein Verzeichnis (C/Programme/Spiel oder Programm, wo sich ALLES abgespielt (Mods/Add-ons/Savegames) hat. Inzwischen werden für ein Programm drei oder vier Verzeichnisse (1 Hauptverzeichnis, 1 Profilverzeichnis, 1 Savegameverzeichnis und 1 keine Ahnungverzeichnis) angelegt, die bei einer Deinstallation gar nicht alle mit gelöscht werden und noch Dateimüll beinhalten. Einige Programme haben auch noch leere Verzeichnisse, wo nichts drin ist. Löscht man diese, werden sie wieder angelegt, sobald man mit dem entsprechendem Programm wieder arbeitet.


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2016)

So sieht es aus. Und diese leeren Verzeichnisse scheinen so etwas zu sein wie Cache oder Temp-Ablageorte. Imho hat man das ganze Speichersystem wie einen Wasserkopf aufquillen lassen. Und das ärgerliche daran ist eigentlich, daß die Firmen es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, wenn sie schon so ein kleinklein einrichten die Deinstallationsroutinen so zu programmieren, daß diese bei einer Deinstallation den gesamten Quark auch wieder mit löscht.

Von verwaisten Registry-Einträgen will ich da gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2016)

Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, aber ich mußte schmunzeln....


Was kann man von der Jugend heute denn noch erwarten wenn es schon zu viel Aufwand ist "Spiel XXX Savegame Location" in Google einzugeben.

Ja, autoexec.bat und config.sys muß man heute nicht mehr editieren... hat vermutlich zu Verweichung der Birne geführt 

Ja, es ist komplizierter mit den Spielständen geworden, wir haben aber die Tools (google) die uns helfen. Man muß nur darauf kommen... also sooo schwer ist es nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, aber ich mußte schmunzeln....
> 
> 
> Was kann man von der Jugend heute denn noch erwarten wenn es schon zu viel Aufwand ist "Spiel XXX Savegame Location" in Google einzugeben.
> ...



1. Früher war es einfacher, ich habe früher Spielstände häufig noch auf Floppy extra gesichert.
2. Die Tools und Google finden auch nicht alle Spielstände und auch damit ist der Aufwand bei mehreren Spielen dann riesig.
3. Wenn du für 200 - 500 Spiele die Spielstände wegen z.B. eines Neuaufsetzen des Systems sichern musst, viel Spaß ... die sind halt kreuz und quer in den Spieleordnern oder in irgendwelchen Ordnern unter dem Benutzerordner verteilt, teilweise dort auch in mehreren Ordnern weil benötigte ini Dateien und ähnliches, welche die Programme dann benötigen um die Spielstände überhaupt zu laden, wieder woanders gespeichert wurden.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> DAS Geschrei würd ich gerne hören/lesen, wenn Microsoft festlegen würde, wo Spielstände gespeichert werden MÜSSEN.


Ich fänd's großartig.

Kann man ja problemlos mit einer Pfadvariablen wie _%GameSaves%_ konfigurierbar machen, die man dann genauso wie die Standard User Ordner wie _/Downloads _oder _/OneDrive_ einfach auf eine andere Partition umbiegen kann.


----------



## Eberhard (2. Januar 2018)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, aber ich mußte schmunzeln....



Das Lesen des Artikels vor Abgabe eines Kommentars dazu, kann man aber von der "alten Riege" noch erwarten, oder?!




Vordack schrieb:


> Was kann man von der Jugend heute denn noch erwarten wenn es schon zu viel Aufwand ist "Spiel XXX Savegame Location" in Google einzugeben.
> Ja, autoexec.bat und config.sys muß man heute nicht mehr editieren... hat vermutlich zu Verweichung der Birne geführt



Hättest Du den Artikel gelesen, wüstest Du, dass es ein gestandener Spielredakteur ist, der da suchen muss, und der durchaus fähig ist "XXXSavegame Location" in google einzugeben. Aber wie im Artikel richtigerweise beschrieben, steht einem google meist dann nicht zur Verfügung, wenn man es in genau so einem Fall bräuchte.

Und die wichtigste Frage, wie ich sie von einem Nicht-Jugendlichen wie Ihnen erwarten würde: WOZU und warum?
WARUM muss man sich erst die Mühe machen, im Internet nach dem Speicherort eines eigenen Spiels auf dem eigenen Rechner zu suchen?? Das ist doch völlig absurd!

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man in den Neunzigern schon mal weiter war. Da enthielten Spiele nämlich in den Optionen einen Punkt, der "Speicherort festlegen" hiess. Da wählte man dann den, den man für sinnvoll hielt, und je nach eigener Ordnung fand man daraufhin ohne Suchen alles. Auch die autoexec.bat war diesbezüglich ein Luxus, weil alles am selben Ort übersichtlich vorhanden war. Den Luxus gibt es heute nicht mehr. 
Der Grund: Fehlgeleiteter Spargedanke (denn letztlich ist der User-Support im Internet, wo man den Leuten erzählen muss, wo die Spielstände im Einzelnen liegen, teurer).


----------

